# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  از نگرفتن نتیجه خوب تو کنکور چقدر گریه کردین؟؟

## hassansadeghi

کنکور 95 هم خودشونو آماده کنن.هفته دیگه حسابی باید اشک بریزیم.

----------


## mohamad.wre

اشکی برا شکست میریزیم. همون عرقیه که برا پیروزی نریختیم.
حالا گریه چرا؟  داشنگاه ازاد هست  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## hassansadeghi

> اشکی برا شکست میریزیم. همون عرقیه که برا پیروزی نریختیم.
> حالا گریه چرا؟  داشنگاه ازاد هست


بازار کار نیست.فقط مدرکه

----------


## nima2580

من یه تجربه خود زنی داشتم

----------


## hassansadeghi

> من یه تجربه خود زنی داشتم


این که چیزی نیست من خود کشیم شنیدم

----------


## fatima.te

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohamad.wre


اشکی برا شکست میریزیم. همون عرقیه که برا پیروزی نریختیم.
حالا گریه چرا؟  داشنگاه ازاد هست 


هر رشته ای ک نمیشه رفت*

----------


## fatima.te

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hassansadeghi


کنکور 95 هم خودشونو آماده کنن.هفته دیگه حسابی باید اشک بریزیم.


بسیاااار*

----------


## Ali.N

خدا شفا بده  :Yahoo (21): 
دختر است دیگر...........
دنیا که به اخر نرسیده  :Yahoo (21): 
بابا اون بالایی هست!

----------


## laleh74

حتی 1 قطره اشک نریختم...

تنها باری که بخاطر درس گریه کردم دوم راهنمایی بودم 1جلسه سر کلاس دینی غایب بودم معلم بهم 1 داد مستمرم شد 10.
اونجا گریه کردم...ینی از حرص.البته دبیر نمره رو تغییر داد.

ولی پشیمونم چرا واس اونم گریه کردم.


امسالم گریه نمیکنم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Healer

این جانب چند قطره اشک تمساح خواهم ریخت برای بردن دل مادر که کمتر مسدوم شم
در کل مرد که تو جمع گریه نمیکنه
ولی فک کنم تا کنکور سالدیگه عزادار باشم من باشم و هق هق شبانه تنها

----------


## Farhad2052

وقتی برا کاری تلاش نکردی پس دلیلی برا گریه کردن وجود نداره!
وقتی برا ی کاری هم تلاش کردی بازم دلیلی برا گریه کردن وجود نداره چون تمام تلاشتو کردی!!!

کلا گریه نکنین خوبب نیس :Yahoo (21): 
ایشالا ک همیشه لبتون خندون باشه مخصوصا بعد از کنکور! :Yahoo (105):

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hassansadeghi


کنکور 95 هم خودشونو آماده کنن.هفته دیگه حسابی باید اشک بریزیم.


گریه!!!!!!
گفتم حتما تاپیک مال یه دختره ولی ...
عزیزم شما ماشالله بزرگی که گریه چیه اونم واسه این موضوع!*

----------


## sajad564

وقتی گریه کردم که دیدم دیگه نمیتونم اداکه بدم :Yahoo (19): از درس خوندن خسته شده بودم :Yahoo (2): یه ماهی میگزره :Yahoo (21):

----------


## vahyd

نمیذارم به گریه برسه  :Yahoo (105):  حتی نمیذارم به ناراحتی برسه ! باید خوب بشه

----------


## Mr.BamBam

همه گریه میکنن دختر و پسر نداره دخترا اشک میریزن ولی پسرا تو خودشون فرو میکنن(و در شرایط بدتر سیگار میکشن :Yahoo (21): )
حالا وللش خدا کنه همه خندون باشن
من یه بار اول دبیرستان گریه کردم سر امتحان ترم فیزیک مطمعن بودم 20 میشم بعد یهو دیدم رو برگه نوشته 13.5)سر کلاس ریاضی پا شدم رفتم سر کلاسی که معلم فیزیکمون توش بود و با داد و هوار و گریه بهش گفتم این چیهههههههههههههه؟یه بار دیگه جلو رو خودم صحیح کن
 بعد فهمید 19.75 میشدم چون 2 برگه رو اصلا صحیح نکرده بود :Yahoo (21): 
حالا بیخیال کنکور رو خوب بدین برین دانشگاه به خدا ما هم ادمیم هنوز کلاسای ما رو درست حسابی برگزار نمیکنن میگن هنوز 95 رو ندادن که به فکر 96 و 97 باشیم کلا از زمانی که یادمه همیشه جز قشر محروم تحصیلی بودیم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> اشکی برا شکست میریزیم. همون عرقیه که برا پیروزی نریختیم.
> حالا گریه چرا؟  داشنگاه ازاد هست


هایل هیتلر  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## s-1998

من الان 4ماهه گریه میکنم در این حد که معده دردام وحشتناک شده
تایپک پشت کنکوری های 96 رو بخون
خیلی ها سال دوم تونستن
منم دارم به همون امیدوار میشم و امروز 3 ساعت خوندم
یکم بیا تو نت انگیزه بگیر بعدش یرو بخون
حتما میتونیم سال بعد

----------


## DR.MAM

من هیشوخت خداروشکر برای تحصیل گریه نکردم


گریه هم ایشالا ایشالا ایشالا نخواهم کرد

----------


## پریسان1375

> کنکور 95 هم خودشونو آماده کنن.هفته دیگه حسابی باید اشک بریزیم.


راستش سوالتون رو که دیدم یاد روزی افتادم که نتیجه ها اومد
مامانم وبابام سرکار بودن زنگ زدن پریسا نتیجه ها اومده ده مین نشد که اومدن خونه وایییی همون لحظه نت قطع بود من مردم وزنده شدم وقتی نت وصل شد تا این صفحه لعنتی سنجش اومد بالا قشنگ سکته زدم..نتیحه رو که دیدم تلفن  واس ام اس بود که میومد...وایییییی هیچوقت اون لحطه ها و روزا رو یاوم نمیره
ولی گریه نکردم..گریه که نکروم هیچ خندم گرفته بود از رتبم خخخخخ ولی خب ناراحت بودم ک عصبی شده بودم خیلیییی بد بود خیلییی اون نگاه بقیه ازارش بیشتر بود
امیدوارم روزی برسه که جواب همه نگاه های تحقیر امیزی که بهم شده م خواهد شد رو بدم
����������������  ����������������  ��

----------


## Farid28

> من یه تجربه خود زنی داشتم


خسته
نباشی
دلاور

----------


## Mr Sky

*از نتیجم گریم نمیگیره.....از کارای امسالم گریم میگیره......همه کار کردم برای کنکور بجز یه کار و اونم خوندن بود.*

----------


## likeastatue

'گریه که نه
اصلا موقعیتش پیش نمیاد :Yahoo (117): 
فقط بغض میاد و به خودت میگی خفه شو ...
اما از درون داغون شدم
خیلی
به هر حال گذشته :Yahoo (105): 
اون 94 بود
همچین 95ی وجود نخواهد داشن :Yahoo (105): 
به امید خدا

----------


## Chandler Bing

هفته دیگه اولین کنکور ام رو  میدما اما میدونم به هیچ جام هم نیست

----------


## M-95

> این جانب چند قطره اشک تمساح خواهم ریخت برای بردن دل مادر که کمتر مسدوم شم
> در کل مرد که تو جمع گریه نمیکنه
> ولی فک کنم تا کنکور سالدیگه عزادار باشم من باشم و هق هق شبانه تنها


داداش اين جمله رو از خودت گفتي؟؟؟

----------


## M-95

> کنکور 95 هم خودشونو آماده کنن.هفته دیگه حسابی باید اشک بریزیم.


اين چه جور تاپيكيه كه زدين؟؟؟
خب حالا كه چي؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## biology115

:32:  :32:  :32:  :32:  :32:

----------


## rezagmi

> کنکور 95 هم خودشونو آماده کنن.هفته دیگه حسابی باید اشک بریزیم.


حتی وقتی پشت کنکور موندم گریه نکردم
سه ماه استراحت کردم و از اول مهر دوباره شروع کردم :Yahoo (65):

----------


## محسن حاجیان

سلام من تو ازمون ای مهم ( دست کمی از کنکور نبوده برام ) شکست خوردم ( تو تعدادیش ) ولی گریه نکردم 
به خودم تلنگر زدم که دیگه تنبلی و ... رو بزارم کنار
و بچسبم به علم و دانش و با علاقه و عشق درس خوندن

----------


## Healer

> داداش اين جمله رو از خودت گفتي؟؟؟


آره.چطور مگه؟
البته خودمم میدونم زبان فارسیم زیر خط فقره اما مگه جملم چشه؟
به این قشنگی!!!!!!

----------


## hassansadeghi

> حتی وقتی پشت کنکور موندم گریه نکردم
> سه ماه استراحت کردم و از اول مهر دوباره شروع کردم


سه ماه...... :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Maximus

تنها گریه من موقع اعلام نتایج نهایی کنکور بود واقعا بد بود ؛ اون کدرشته  قبولی رو دیدم زار زار زدم زیر گریه حیف ما پسرا نسبت به دخترا یه مقدار محدودیم بخاطر مسایل سربازی وگرنه دوباره کنکور میدادم

----------


## hassansadeghi

> تنها گریه من موقع اعلام نتایج نهایی کنکور بود واقعا بد بود ؛ اون کدرشته  قبولی رو دیدم زار زار زدم زیر گریه حیف ما پسرا نسبت به دخترا یه مقدار محدودیم بخاطر مسایل سربازی وگرنه دوباره کنکور میدادم


ای گل گفتی،سربازی..آخه دخترا چه غصه ای دارن

----------


## کتی ملیح

خداروشکر انقدر بزرگ شدم که رتبه کنکورم(آینده ی زندگیم) فقط به خودم مربوط باشه :Yahoo (56):  هرکسی هم که بپرسه راجع به درس باهاش صحبت میکنم اگر گفت رتبه و اینات چند شد خیلی ریلکس میگم: نمیگم،لطفا ادامه ندین  :Yahoo (21):  به بقیه چه ربطی داره که من میخوام گند بزنم به زندگیم یا سرتاپاشو طلا بگیرم!!
این موضوع رو هم واسه این رعایت میکنم که خانوادم ناراحت نشن.وگرنه من اگر رتبه ی بدم رو هم بگم،هیشکی حق نداره نظرسنجی واس خودش راه بندازه به خودش اجازه بده بخواد متلک بندازه! البته ما شخص خاصیو هم اطرافمون نداریم :Yahoo (94):   نتیجه بد هم ناراحتم میکنه.شده که گریه کنم،از تمام وقتایی که به بطالت گذروندم...

----------


## DR.MAM

> تنها گریه من موقع اعلام نتایج نهایی کنکور بود واقعا بد بود ؛ اون کدرشته  قبولی رو دیدم زار زار زدم زیر گریه حیف ما پسرا نسبت به دخترا یه مقدار محدودیم بخاطر مسایل سربازی وگرنه دوباره کنکور میدادم


خب یه دانشگاه پیام نور ثبت نام میکردی،دوباره کنکور میدادی مثه خیلیای دبگه

----------


## Mohands mm

*چطئر دلت اومد یه هفته مونده به کنکور این تاپیکو بزنی وافعا که*

----------


## storm001

ببینید سوال مسخره ی دیگه ای نیست که بپرسید :Yahoo (56):

----------


## M-95

> آره.چطور مگه؟
> البته خودمم میدونم زبان فارسیم زیر خط فقره اما مگه جملم چشه؟
> به این قشنگی!!!!!!


نه بابا كلن با جملت حال كردم :Yahoo (10):

----------


## -helma-

دفعه قبل که هیچی اصلا برام مهم نبود 
دوتا سفر هم رفتم همراه کلی خوش گذرونی

ولی اینبار نمیدونم واکنشم چیه 
ولی حتی اگه میدونم اگه نتیجه خوبی نگرفتم گریه که اصلا
ولی شاید تمام تلاشم بکنم که تو مراحل بعدی زندگییم بیشتر تلاش کنم

----------


## _7challenger6_

*به طور خیلی اتفاقی یه سر به انجمن زدم دیدم که اخراج نیستمالبته از قصد خودم رو اخراج کردم که به درسم برسم . از اون کسی که بهش فحش دادم عذر میخوام اما اون هم خیلی رواعصابم بود و اینکه میدونستم علیهم  توطئه شده.من هم آنتن نیستم اسپم گزارش بدم.
بستگی داره طرف روحیش چطور باشه .به کنکور چه جوری نگاه کنه . چندومین سالی باشه که کنکور میده .اطرافیانش چیا میگن و اینکه چقدر حرف دیگران براش مهمه . واسه آبی که ریخته شده نباید عزا گرفت . اگر خواستید گریه کنید قبل از کنکور به حال خودتون گریه کنید*

----------


## mahdi77

ینی یه سال دیگه منم مثل این کنکوریای 95 خلو چل میشم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## raha..

هیچی اتفاقا بعدش میرم عشق و حال ...
احتمال 90 امسال نمی قبولم اگه اینجوری پیش بره ...
دارم میرم فکر کنم 1 ماه هست....

----------


## alk1370

مرد که برا این چیزا گریه نمیکنه :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## miss-ghazal

همسایمون پارسال8شدااا8 :Yahoo (77): بعدمامانش کلی گریه میکرد که چراازپسرخالش کمترشد :Yahoo (23):

----------


## reza0

> وقتی برا کاری تلاش نکردی پس دلیلی برا گریه کردن وجود نداره!
> وقتی برا ی کاری هم تلاش کردی بازم دلیلی برا گریه کردن وجود نداره چون تمام تلاشتو کردی!!!
> 
> کلا گریه نکنین خوبب نیس
> ایشالا ک همیشه لبتون خندون باشه مخصوصا بعد از کنکور!



خوبه گريه بعضي وقتا
آدم خالي ميشه

----------

